# Sol and Stradic from USA



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

Well my gear arrived from the USA yesterday and i am stoked.

Ordered a 2000 DAiwa Sol and a 3000 stradic FI form the States and they were delivered to my door step in 10 days, a bit longer than some other deliveries that i have recieved, but the prices were awesome.

Got both reels for for AUS$370 including postage!! thats about the same price you would pay for a Sol if you were silly enough to by one from Anaconda...

Stoked with my new toys, spooled them up last night, now just need to get out and try them out.

individual prices for reels were Stradic US$125 and Sol US$159

If anyone wants the name of the Store given me a yell


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

good deal, i would be keen to have a look, could you pm me the stores website?


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice reels mate.

Could you PM the site aswell?

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty good deal. Pls PM me the store as well as I am thinking about a SOL 4000.

Thanks


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Good prices, I just paid $295 for a 2500 SOL at a local tacle shop.

Swampy


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, PM me the details please. A mates keen to upgrade his fishing reels.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rontron , it might be easier on you to just put the sites name and a link on here so we can have a look , i would also be interested in having a look at the site


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Duuudeee...

Great deals!! Shows how much we get ripped off here sometimes!!

Please PM me the sight.. I have some gear that I need to buy.

Thanks mate!

Luke.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Rontron , it might be easier on you to just put the sites name and a link on here so we can have a look , i would also be interested in having a look at the site


x2


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too please. :lol:


----------



## lukefish (Aug 12, 2008)

can u pm me to


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

G'day fella's,

sorry for the delay in posting the link, never thought that there would have been such a response.

Link is below..

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZbriankey1

I dont know anyone else who has used this store, but as i said i had a great experience with them. If yr after something they dont have listed, send them an email, they will often add stuff to the list for u....

Please let me know if you order from them and how it all goes

Cheers

Ron


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

I can vouch for this eBay shop as well. I've bought 2 Daiwa Advantage reels from there (separately) and they've arrived within a couple of weeks. Buying some of his Power Pro braid at the same time (US$12 for 150yds) doesn't cost any extra for postage either.

My TDA 2500 reel with 8lb braid cost US$157 inc. postage which worked out to be under AUS$170 at the time.

Marty


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

oooh i paid $450 for my diawa zillion & they have it listed for $ 258


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news there blaggon, its usually me who's finding a better price only after i have just made a large purchase.

Is BK's Tackle potentially THE CHEAPEST store on the net for these reels???

Think i might have to ask what other reels higher up the scale they sell...


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

the specials always pop up after i have just bought something :shock: but not to worry, i did support my local guy which can be a good thing too  
heres a link to another us based tackle company, have only heard good things about their service too 
http://www.tackledirect.com/


----------

